# Sig P938 Extreme in stock at Academy



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Get it quick (call & have them hold it for you) - it won't last long!











Mine rides with me daily in my pocket...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

My friend Philip bought one 2 weeks ago in Mobile. Bad little SOB


----------

